# Is This Actor Korean?



## Omar (Jul 19, 2016)

Jayson Li - IMDb


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 19, 2016)

Jayson Li was born in Hong Kong and raised in Canada.

Jayson Li - Hong Kong Cinemagic


----------

